# Three additions



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to Barry, aka Greenmouse, I collected my three new mice last Thursday. The two girls are only young (they came from Annie - willa2602), but Barry's buck has already fathered a litter, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he takes to one of my Siamese satin does.
[Not very good photos of the youngsters, but they are never still!]

Bubble (the buck)









Heather









Ling


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bubble is very handsome, looks like he stayed still more than the two girls! lol!
Annie x


----------

